# Any Poker Players?



## Spud (Sep 14, 2004)

How often do you play?
  Stakes?
  What games?
  Ever get nervous that you like poker a little too much?

 I play about once every month or so with some guys from work. Dime or quarter ante, a big pot is pushing $20. Generally nobody goes home ahead or behind by more than $20.
  We usually play: 
  Dealers choice, max raise is $2. 



5 card draw, jacks or better to open, trips to win.
Variations on 7-card stud
Texas Hold'em, but not nearly enough
we try to limit the wild cards. 
  Non poker games;


guts (I hate that)
5 1/2: 21 1/2 (great bluffing game)
zap
 My girlfriend started our poker night, but some of the boys don't like playing with a rookie girl. So we are starting a couples game to get keep 
  peace in house. 

 I tend to get obsessed with some of these games - never leave home with more than $40 and limit my consumption of booze while playing. I'd scare myselfe playing for higher stakes.


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 14, 2004)

texas hold'em whenever I get the chance.


kelly


----------



## GAB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi,

I have played quite a bit of poker, I enjoy it and it can be fun, until the wild card games come out, towards the end of the evening, then betting gets a little rich.

I have been playing a lot of, Kings in the corner, for points and money. 

It is a fun game and even the young ones will be able to play (for fun and enjoyment only) anymore I get tired of the booze and poor sports. Winners and losers in a friendly game, turn ugly. 

Texas Hold'um seems to be really popular, I prefer 5 card stud, or draw poker Jacks or better.

I would rather go to a casino, play where they are civil, have rules. Similar to the forums we have here. 

Regards, Gary


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't get to play at all ... which is very depressing. 

Of course, I don't have the guts to play with the money that needs to be played with. And from my point of view .. 5 card stud or 7 card stud, Nothing ever wild.

Mike


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 16, 2004)

I play mostly Texs Hold em whenever I can. I play in No Limit tournaments usually $50 buy-in. We used to have them in the bars around here til they shut it down. Maybe once a every few months I'll head to Foxwoods Casino and play some No Limit $100 buy-in or play in a WPT ACT 1 qualifier.


----------



## Spud (Sep 16, 2004)

Looks like we are set up for a $40 no-limit Hold'em tournament this weekend. Think the host has about 14 guys confirmed. 

 There went $40 out of the paycheck.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 16, 2004)

Texas Hold 'Em.....$5/$10 at a nearby casino

There are several casinos here in the Chicago area, but unfortunately, only one offers a poker room. Luckily, it's the one closest to my house.


----------

